# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  akupunktur - psa

## wernert

hallo,

kann eine wirbelsäulen-akupunktur einfluss auf das psa haben
( bei hormonsensiblem pca + hormontherapie).

für hilfreiche antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.


mfg


wernert

----------

